# A2 VR6 swap, eurovan mechanical clutch setup question. 02b 141 708a



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

i've driven and owned cars with O2A's in them and im not a fan of the feel of the hydraulic clutch or the cable shifter. i have already built a custom setup using the O2O shifter and custom made rods with ball and socket joints to do away with the cable shifter and the sloppy feeling and binding. but anyway im on the hunt for the eurovan setup so i can use the factory pedal cluster. i called the dealer and they want an arm, leg and first born for the thing. does anyone know of a place to pick one up used or at a cheaper price than the dealer. i have searched high and low.








this is the piece im on the hunt for, part number 02b 141 708a


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: A2 VR6 swap, eurovan mechanical clutch setup question. 02b 141 708a (DUBcrazy8392)*

any clues? used? anyone got one laying around?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: A2 VR6 swap, eurovan mechanical clutch setup question. 02b 141 708a (DUBcrazy8392)*

you have to buy it brand new very hard to get used....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 swap, eurovan mechanical clutch setup question. 02b 141 708a (dubbinmk2)*

Make friends with someone in Europe. I bought my whole cable clutch setup from a guy in Sweden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There were a lot more of those setups over there than we had in North America.
Brendan


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

ive got a buddy overseas, pm me exactly what your looking for. just sent me over a cable operated 02c so he might have something for you


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (nuts4boosting)*

i want the part pictured in specific with the boot.


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*

mjm sells them from WRD, still cheaper than converting to the 22mm non-abs hydraulic set-up
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=3373


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

So wait with this piece that the OP posted, you can use the existing cable clutch setup?

Is that thing essentially a mechanical slave???


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats exactly what it is :thumbup:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Lurvely


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

Don't bother is my input. 

I bought a mk2 with an O2A ane the above clutch cable setup, it is the first thing I would change if I was keeping the car, the clutch feel is aweful and I know the last couple owners of this car replaced the cable about once a year as well because it would snap on them.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

20V'er said:


> Don't bother is my input.
> 
> I bought a mk2 with an O2A ane the above clutch cable setup, it is the first thing I would change if I was keeping the car, the clutch feel is aweful and I know the last couple owners of this car replaced the cable about once a year as well because it would snap on them.


 Sounds like it wasn't adjusted properly.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

mushroom_curry said:


> Sounds like it wasn't adjusted properly.


 

hydro is where it's at


----------



## 12Valve (Mar 7, 2005)

mushroom_curry said:


> Sounds like it wasn't adjusted properly.


 It's self adjusting, there is no adjustment on that style of cable. Most likely it can't take the abuse that your average mk2 vr swapping driver puts it thru. I driven a car with this setup and it does feel like crap. I'd rather drill a hole in my firewall for hydro than have that crappy feeling under my left foot.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

12Valve said:


> It's self adjusting, there is no adjustment on that style of cable. Most likely it can't take the abuse that your average mk2 vr swapping driver puts it thru. I driven a car with this setup and it does feel like crap. I'd rather drill a hole in my firewall for hydro than have that crappy feeling under my left foot.


 Not using the setup that was posted further down in the thread, I was going to use the Vanagon slave and a self adjust MK2 cable - or would I have to use the Vanagon to get it to hook up correctly? 

While the feel might be sloppy, it's not a sports coupe, so I'm keeping everything as 1992 as possible, without altering the car itself. (non-hammered frame rail, 92 Corrado harness, distributor motor, vsr, cable clutch etc). If I knew a way of keeping the rod shift assembly using the VW parts bin I would. 

Might sound odd to some, but I think the precision and feel of a hydro setup is best suited for a car it could see some use in...versus a MK2 that's digging towhook. 

PS: sweating the details since it's not a run of the mill swapover from a donor car. the motor is a brand new in crate item from VW and the ancillaries, and almost everything else in the bay is either brand new or refurbished.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

I remember doing this setup years ago with a old acquaintance and have done a few more so here is my $.02 

You WILL snap a cable so buy at least 2 and forget about anything other then a OEM clutch unless you want a great left leg workout. Every person *I know* has converted to hydro and loved it, sure they said they hated hydro at first and wanted that "mechanical feel" but you should see the smiles when they first push that pedal. Sure it takes more skill and you have less feel but the pros outweigh the cons in the end.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

ALLGORIMSHOW said:


> I remember doing this setup years ago with a old acquaintance and have done a few more so here is my $.02
> 
> You WILL snap a cable so buy at least 2 and forget about anything other then a OEM clutch unless you want a great left leg workout. Every person *I know* has converted to hydro and loved it, sure they said they hated hydro at first and wanted that "mechanical feel" but you should see the smiles when they first push that pedal. Sure it takes more skill and you have less feel but the pros outweigh the cons in the end.


 Was a Vanagon or MK2 self adjust cable used? Did you have to purchase any additional brackets to go with?


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

mushroom_curry said:


> Was a Vanagon or MK2 self adjust cable used? Did you have to purchase any additional brackets to go with?



Neither, Honda cable from a integra IIRC and a simple custom bracket located on the tranny.
I have never use a mk2 self adj but no doubt it will be to short. The vanagon one is definitely long enough. Hydro fits perfect though.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

ALLGORIMSHOW said:


> Hydro fits perfect though.


Car gets driven like 500kms a year, so I'm unlikely to snap many a cable in that time...
Mechanical fits better with my theme


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

mushroom_curry said:


> Car gets driven like 500kms a year, so I'm unlikely to snap many a cable in that time...
> Mechanical fits better with my theme


You would be surprised but I think you'll be ok with that low km


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i did the cable clutch on my o2a with a crx clutch cable

it was so stiff i broke me pedal cluster and started to bend the bolster on my recaros.

the reason it doesn't work is because you have to have a 180 degree bend in the clutch cable. without that it would work fine i'm sure 

honestly a huge waste of time caused a million problems and felt like **** i adjusted the **** out of it and routed the cable as gently as possible no matter what it felt like ass. you might think its ok when you first hook it up but it really sucks. i drove my car like that for a few 1000 kms. you will shoot yourself if you are in any stop and go traffic. grabs super quick really hard to feather.

hydro clutch is the best thing i ever did i cannot stress that enough... made the car a pleasure to drive rather then a work out. you literally couldn't press the pedal down without bracing yourself in your seat lol


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

MaxVW said:


> i did the cable clutch on my o2a with a crx clutch cable
> 
> it was so stiff i broke me pedal cluster and started to bend the bolster on my recaros.
> 
> ...


Does using the required bracket not stop the 180 degree bend issue?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

you cant cus the mechanical slave's lever has to be pulled towards the front of the car


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

you can see its positioning in this pic


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

I can see the mechanical slave in that pic, and from that pic I can see how THAT wouldn't work.

This surely can't be the only way this mounts up?

Where's the bracket to hold the casing/covering of the metal cable back? If the bracket holds the base of the cable surround forward and away from the fork on the slave, it shouldn't really matter how the slave is oriented if the cable is long enough to arc over and to the bracket. 

If that right there is all you used, I can see why there was a problem?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

sorry thats just the only pic i have that was unfinished. i made a bracket similar to the one that comes with the kit..... hang on a min i will go see if it is in fact possible to mount the mechanical lever upside down i still don't think that will help though cus it will still have harsh bends in the cable


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

ok so no you cant mount it upside down i just tred the lever hits the shifter tower aswell as it looks quite close to the ears for the upper transmission mount....you could cut them off cus they aren't really needed though


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

For some reason I think that could be compensated for with a longer cable.

Pardon my being so persistent, just something I have envisioned, and that I want to make work... somehow?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

just had a thought if you can weld aluminum you may be able to cut the flange off and weld it on at a 45 degree angle then you can have it pull up towards the fire wall and possibly use the stock clutch cable


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

lol no worried i have that nature hence why i tried it in the first place


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

MaxVW said:


> just had a thought if you can weld aluminum you may be able to cut the flange off and weld it on at a 45 degree angle then you can have it pull up towards the fire wall and possibly use the stock clutch cable


Herrmmm this sounds like a good idear!


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

i just bought a new mk2 after getting into an accident with my other mk2 1.8t..the engine was untouched so im swapping out the slow ass vr6 for the 1.8t..SORRY vr6 fan boys..

but the previouse owner made the stock mk2 clutch cable work..the pedal feels nice and not stiff but no where near as smooth as my hydro setup for the 1.8t..

im going to pull the motor out soon..i can snap some pics of the setup..

the feel is ok but i love hydro much more...

actually il go take some pics now while its still in the car maybe you can get an idea of what he did..I DONT HAVE A CLUE.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

ok so as far as i can tell its a custom braket..and the way it works.. its actually reverse then stock..the cable is atached to a solid bar under the lever and its the actual rubber cable housing that move up and down to operate the lever to push on the clutch..

i took some pics not great as its hard to get in there maybe you guys can see his setup..

i dont care for it as im going hydro..

hope these help


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

looks like someone put a lot of work into that lol 

ps a vr with a turbo has a lot more potential then a 1.8t...


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

MaxVW said:


> looks like someone put a lot of work into that lol
> 
> ps a vr with a turbo has a lot more potential then a 1.8t...


Haha yeah that's quite the elaborate route. I WOULD actually go hydro over cable if I had to do something like that.

Anyway I'll tinker with the OEM parts bin and see what can be done.

And Max, yeah your VRT sounds phenomenal!


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

MaxVW said:


> looks like someone put a lot of work into that lol
> 
> ps a vr with a turbo has a lot more potential then a 1.8t...



ps a vr in a mk2 plus a turbo equals one hell of a nose heavy and under steering pig which in turn becomes a slow ass car around the track.

now a 1.8t with a gt3071r 400whp is much more drivable around the track...

 lol i dont hate vr's dont get me wrong i always wanted one and now i do i love the sound but its a pig...and they are getting old..

no hate i love them both :laugh:


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

haha fair enough... i choose a vr5 anyways not quite as nose heavy and sounds sexy too lol....but i must say the turbo made that engine. it was like mk5 gti fast non turbo'd


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Got on the phone with WRD. 

Apparently their customers have had only good experiences with that kit. The bracket and slave position the slave correctly.

ONLY problem is, that clutch cable is NLA in North America.

Does anyone from the UK know what cable that might be? Vanagon?


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

It took me a bit coming from an 8v to get use to the hydro clutch and cable shifter. But now that i am I cannot stand driving cars with 020's in them. The clunky notchy feeling shifting drives me nuts. Seems like a lot of unneeded hassle and expense to do this...


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Found the right spec clutch cable, and hey Max, I figured out what the problem was with using the mechanical clutch. 

There's a specific OEM bracket that's required (now NLA) that routes the clutch cable a certain way infront/above of the mechanical slave! 

Got everything on order so will update this thread when it's all together. 

To the naysayers: Again I remind, I'm going for a barebones oldschool-as-possible VR6 setup (disty, mechanical slave, pierburg stamped manifold, 92 corrado everything). The car is rarely driven, and as such, I'm not widening or making any additional holes in the firewall. 

This is how I have to do this swap in order to be at peace with myself, whether you dig it or not. For everyone else, I'm just adding info here as a resource.


----------



## StealthVento (Sep 19, 2004)

Just wondering if there are any updates. Im am interested in doing this setup as well. Would you mind posting the part numbers for the cable and cable bracket? Thanks


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

StealthVento said:


> Just wondering if there are any updates. Im am interested in doing this setup as well. Would you mind posting the part numbers for the cable and cable bracket? Thanks


I have a cable bracket and a spare cable.

I had to have the cables custom made by a parts manufacturer overseas.

You or anyone else who is interested can have a cable and the bracket for $120 shipped anywhere in the US (bracket is $60 from WRD)


----------

